

Ask HN: Anybody else using "noprocrast"? - niyazpk

Are you guys using noprocrast setting (in the profile page)? Do you find it useful? How do you resist the urge to turn it off?
======
nostrademons
I used to, but I turned it off and then found I didn't really need it. It
seems much more effective to have a job that you enjoy more than Hacker News,
than to just block HN. Otherwise, you'll quickly find other distractions.

